# Removing a Tadpole From Bromeliad



## Giggan23 (Mar 23, 2017)

I found a D. tinctorius 'bakhuis' tadpole in one of the bromeliads. Should I remove it? If I do, how should I do it? Use a turkey baster?

Thanks


----------



## Frogsarefun (Nov 25, 2015)

That's exciting!
I guess the question is do YOU want to remove it?
Could enjoy watching it develop in the system, or you can remove it with a turkey Baster if the tad is small enough and you can place it in a cup of water and feed it 3-4 times a week and watch it that way.

It up to you, both are awesome!


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

as stated above you have options you can leave it there or remove it simply up to you. typically if tads are left in the tank to be raised it slows the adults breeding process down a bit but that isn't the worst thing in the world. 

either way is fine turkey baster works great for extracting tadpoles... I always left transported tads in the vivs till froglets I always enjoyed checking in on them!

good luck take lots of pics and have fun!


----------

